# LaMere or La Mere



## BeckyL

which way is correct?  This is my husband's last name.  I think it means The Mother, am I right?  What is the correct way to write it, with the space between the La and the Mere or all together?  Thanks!


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

The original one would be "La Mère", but there are a lot of names which are written all together. I heard once that there's not orthography for names, which i find quite arguable...

regards

yoli


----------



## LV4-26

Since you're asking, I take it that you've never seen it written. So it could as well be Lamer (The sea).
In any case, I think French last names are always in one word (except when there's a "de" like in "Antoine de la Ribaudière" - imaginary name )
So it should be _Lamere_ or _Lamer_. And with only one capital for the initial letter.
EDIT : you do find other names in two words when there's "Saint-" in them.
like in Gontran Saint-Expedit (imaginary again) (hypen and two capitals compulsory)


----------



## BeckyL

His family is French Canadian, but been in MI for a long time.  People in his family write it different ways and I just want to be correct.  His parents have been in the south and pronounce it La Mere-rhymes with ear.  I've been told that it's supposed to rhyme with "air"  Some in his extended family put a space, his parents don't.  I just want to get it straight!  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Benjy

i would probably roll with how his parents write it.. if anyone is going to know its them  besides like lv4 said, there are only a few cases when you would put a space in it.


----------



## LV4-26

Beware, I was referring to last names in France. For French Canadians it may be different.


----------



## Jabote

BeckyL said:
			
		

> His family is French Canadian, but been in MI for a long time. People in his family write it different ways and I just want to be correct. His parents have been in the south and pronounce it La Mere-rhymes with ear. I've been told that it's supposed to rhyme with "air" Some in his extended family put a space, his parents don't. I just want to get it straight! Thanks for any help!


 
If it rhymes with "ear", it could be "Lamire", or even "Lemire"


----------



## AurélienD

BeckyL said:
			
		

> which way is correct?  This is my husband's last name.  I think it means The Mother, am I right?  What is the correct way to write it, with the space between the La and the Mere or all together?  Thanks!



Correct me if I'm wrong but i think it's commun in USA to wrote family name, which come from french names I think (linked to french people from former french colonies like Lousiane or Quebec), with two uppercases letter like 'LaMere'. In French we will never write it like this, but I often see this in US family name (but people with no french relatives or very far ones (indeed I think they do have french relatives in 16th or 17th centuries).

("La mère" means "the mother") ("La mer" means "the sea") (But exactly the same pronounciation in French)

Mr La Mère, in French looks odd, but not impossible. Though, I think LaMere is more accurate to the current practices.


----------



## fetchezlavache

do you french people pronounce 'la mère' as you do 'la mer' ? i don't. first one has a longer vowel no ?


----------



## superromu

in my county we prounouce quite la mère as la mer, 
we never see the sea too far :'( so we don t use that word.  lol
we have a peasant accent (that what i heard about mine), it is maybe th reason.

fetchez, tu viens de nancy !!! tu devrais entendre la même chose que moi


----------



## AurélienD

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> do you french people pronounce 'la mère' as you do 'la mer' ? i don't. first one has a longer vowel no ?



Je fait peut être une petite différence entre les deux mais vraiment vraiment petite.
La différence est imperceptible pour quelqu'un dont le francais n'est pas la langue maternelle. Et je pense que cette différence varie selon l'accent de la région. La prononciation "officielle" veut que *ère* soit le même son que *aire* et que dans m*er*. Il n'existe normalement pas de son long et court en français (du moins pas comme dans plein de langues étrangères comme l'anglais, l'italien ou même le japonais, où la différence est flagrante et même très importante).


*Foreigner people ! Don't be confused by those internal discutions, do pronounce 'la mer' as 'la mère' ! *


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> do you french people pronounce 'la mère' as you do 'la mer' ? i don't. first one has a longer vowel no ?


 
Ben pourtant... Trenet dit bien "la meeeeeer qu'on voit danser, non ?"

;o)))


----------



## superromu

et NTM !!


----------



## Jabote

superromu said:
			
		

> et NTM !!


 
euuuuuhhhh.... which means ?


----------



## superromu

tu ne connais pas le rap de NTM ! c est mauvais mais certains aiment, et ils prononcent mère d'une manière bien à eux. le M de NTM est mère ! le NT je ne dirais pas ca ici (auto censure) 
desolé pour la pauvre reference culturelle


----------



## fetchezlavache

AurélienD said:
			
		

> Je fai*s * peut*-*être une petite différence entre les deux mais vraiment vraiment petite.
> La différence est imperceptible pour quelqu'un dont le francais n'est pas la langue maternelle. Et je pense que cette différence varie selon l'accent de la région. La prononciation "officielle" veut que *ère* soit le même son que *aire* et que dans m*er*. Il n'existe normalement pas de son long et court en français (du moins pas comme dans plein de langues étrangères comme l'anglais, l'italien ou même le japonais, où la différence est flagrante et même très importante).
> 
> 
> *Foreign  people ! Don't be confused by those internal discussions, do pronounce 'la mer' as 'la mère' ! *




..........


----------



## julieb01

superromu said:
			
		

> desolé pour la pauvre reference culturelle



Mais justement, NTM c'est pas de la bonne musique donc je pense pas qu'ils soient écoutés jusqu'au Canada !!


----------



## fetchezlavache

jabote, nique ta mère. du raffiné quoi !


----------



## Jabote

superromu said:
			
		

> tu ne connais pas le rap de NTM ! c est mauvais mais certains aiment, et ils prononcent mère d'une manière bien à eux. le M de NTM est mère ! le NT je ne dirais pas ca ici (auto censure)
> desolé pour la pauvre reference culturelle


 
Euhhh.... non je ne connais pas.... et puis franchement, à mon grand âge, ça ne m'empêche pas de dormir de ne rien y connaître, au rap.... ça me file des migraines d'entendre ça, j'ai l'impression qu'on m'enfonce un clou (toujours le même...) dans le crâne....

Enfin bon.... je vois ce que ce joli nom de NTM veut dire...

Mais merci pour l'info !!!


----------



## superromu

c est le nom du groupe !!!!!!!!!!! ca n'a rien à voir avec ma pensé je ne me permettrais jamais quelquechose comme ca !!!! 

après je passe pour quoi moi !


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> jabote, nique ta mère. du raffiné quoi !


 
Oui, j'avais fini par comprendre.... tsé, les dinosaures, soyez compréhensifs... je vole assez rarement à ces basses altitudes langagières, vous me pardonnerez donc mon ignorance...

;o)))


----------



## Jabote

julieb01 said:
			
		

> Mais justement, NTM c'est pas de la bonne musique donc je pense pas qu'ils soient écoutés jusqu'au Canada !!


 
Dieu merci.... mais on y a d'autres "références", qui ne passent (oups... trop tard, j'ai édité !!!) pas la grande baignoire non plus.... chacun sa croix... si je puis dire...


----------



## Jabote

superromu said:
			
		

> c est le nom du groupe !!!!!!!!!!! ca n'a rien à voir avec ma pensé je ne me permettrais jamais quelquechose comme ca !!!!
> 
> après je passe pour quoi moi !


 
superromu fetchez ne disait pas que TU n'es pas raffiné... elle parlait du nom de ce grandiose groupe...


----------



## Auryn

AurélienD said:
			
		

> Il n'existe normalement pas de son long et court en français



Quand même, 'pâte' n'a pas le même son que 'patte'... ou alors c'est moi qui suis


----------



## LV4-26

Auryn said:
			
		

> Quand même, 'pâte' n'a pas le même son que 'patte'... ou alors c'est moi qui suis


La différence de son est réelle mais la différence de _longueur_ est quasiment insensible en Français. Et, en tout état de cause, elle n'est pas "pertinente" (c'est bien ce mot-là ?) : contrairement au son (son caractère "ouvert" ou "fermé", par exemple), elle ne sert pas à différencier des phonèmes semblables. AMHAMJPMT.


----------



## Auryn

Ah si si, moi je prononce le 'a' de 'pâte' plus long que celui de 'patte'. Mais bon, c'est un truc perso.


----------



## LV4-26

Auryn said:
			
		

> Ah si si, moi je prononce le 'a' de 'pâte' plus long que celui de 'patte'. Mais bon, c'est un truc perso.


Ca fait une heure que j'essaie et je n'entends pas de différence (heureusement que toute la maison est couchée  ).
Alors, bien sûr, il y a peut-être une différence de longeur en fonction de la classe sociale. J'ai bien connu une comtesse qui disait :
- Nous avons un guide remarquaaaaaaaaaaable !

EDIT : si, finalement, au trois cent quarante troisième essai, il me semble bien que "pâte" est plus long.


----------



## Auryn

Ah ben voilà, ça doit être une question de classe sociale. Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs


----------



## superromu

pâte est plus long du fait du ^ sur le a, 
comme blanchâtre ... 
dans patte, tu le prononce comme chatte, claque ...

a l expliquer par écrit on ne voie pas trop de difference mais y en a une enorme a l oral 
surtout d ou je viens  
accent très rural


----------



## Gil

BeckyL said:
			
		

> His family is French Canadian, but been in MI for a long time.  People in his family write it different ways and I just want to be correct.  His parents have been in the south and pronounce it La Mere-rhymes with ear.  I've been told that it's supposed to rhyme with "air"  Some in his extended family put a space, his parents don't.  I just want to get it straight!  Thanks for any help!



My bet is the spelling is Lamer, which is quite frequent in Canada.

Recently, Canada's chief justice of the Supreme Court was a Mr. Lamer:

http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/index.cfm?PgNm=TCE&Params=A1ARTA0004537


----------

